

Ask Py Programmers: Is there value in writing an alternative to Twisted? - kashif

I have been using Twisted to write servers, while its very reliable and rich, I can't get over its Java-ish style. Do you think there is value in writing something which is more pythonic and also less object oriented?
======
wriq
Have you looked into Eventlet or GEvent?

~~~
kashif
I have. While they fulfill the same purpose using co-routines I much prefer
simple callback based systems.

